# opinion on exhaust splitters



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm getting the exhaust splitters to put on a 64. Question is, do you think it looks good to have these splitters on a car with the dogdish poverty hubcaps? I wouldn't imagine it matters, right? Since you could option the car, at the time, with the splitters and poverty caps on there. I just noticed on every picture I see when someone has the splitters, they usually also have one of the specially optioned wheel covers like the deluxe ones, etc...

By the way, just got back from the Cruisin Tigers All Pontiac Show here in St. Charles and got Jim Wangers to sign my car!

thanks,
Dave


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It's up to you, Dave. Back when these cars were new, the guys who ordered the cars with the flashy spritters usually got the flashy wheels and tires, too. It was all about the image. The street racers, and the guys who wanted to fly under the radar, ran poverty caps and stock, downturned exhaust with no chome tips. Also, it was a budget thing. It didn't make sense to dress up the exhaust and leave the wheels plain jane. If I had a '64, I would want splitters on it, even with the poverty caps. But, in my opinion, '64 had the best looking wheel covers of all in their deluxe cover with the knock off tyupe center and the slots around the outer edge. No other wheel cover comes close.


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hard to find those deluxe covers as they don't appear to be reproduced.

According to my PHS docs, my car was ordered with the deluxe wheel covers and no exhaust splitters. With my new setup I'd have the reverse, splitters without deluxe covers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Redline tires, poverty caps, splitters, all on an aquamarine '64 Hardtop.....sounds great to me!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Splitters are like Cragars, they make any classic look better.


----------



## 1AMike (May 11, 2009)

I vote for the splitters and poverty caps!


----------



## Richard Boneske (Jul 29, 2008)

Splitters and poverty caps get my vote, too. Aftermarket wheels and white letter tires don't do anything for a '64 IMHO.


----------

